# Tip # 953 Kayakgitterinneraider.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a simple gizmo that makes entering and exiting a SOT yak from a float a piece of cake. It costs less than $2 and takes about 10 minutes to make.










The end Tee is cemented on. Remove the center stop in the 2nd tee so that you can slide it right down the top length of PVC. This will allow you to adjust it to fit multiple yak widths. Glue in the down facing lengths of PVC. (Note, 2' will fit about any floating dock. The excess will stick out the bottom of the scupper hole)

Thread a 5' length of 1/2" rope completely through the top member and knot the rope at the end Tee. 

To use, adjust the movable tee to where both down facing members drop thru scupper holes. Tie the rope to the dock. Enter yak, untie rope, remove "KAYAKGITTERINNERAIDER" and stow it. Go fishin'.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is the completed gitterinneraider plugged into the scuppers in my Mini-X.


----------

